# Fitting plants



## SHOT (Jan 7, 2017)

Sup peeps. Need to take your opinions. How many plants would you fit in a 50×60×100cm growbox? Each plant in a small pot or one big pot for all? 
Couldnt be happier while i'm preparing for a new grow


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2017)

google tells me this space is 9 842.51969 feet (9842 feet 615&#8260;64 inches) is that 9x9?

Don't put more than one plant per pot. I like growing in 5 gallon pots as they are easy to move, and a nice size.  Someone that knows more than me will tell you more.  Have you got your lights yet?


----------



## SHOT (Jan 8, 2017)

60×50×100cm i mean in that 60×50cm base and 100cm height. Its small a bit. 9×9 tent is realy big hahaha. So i designed a pot that fits perfectly in my box. Do u recommend to use it? I made holes for drainage also. I think it fits 4 small plants. I mean in that 35-37cm veg and i have 30 cm free for flowering. Anything bad in that?  
Here's my plan look: grow it about 30 cm amd then take clones from each one(4 clones) amd make them bushier. And when they reach 35cm again i' going to flower them.
And i'm going to use my 150W HPS


----------



## Lesso (Jan 8, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> google tells me this space is 9 842.51969 feet (9842 feet 615&#8260;64 inches) is that 9x9?
> 
> Don't put more than one plant per pot. I like growing in 5 gallon pots as they are easy to move, and a nice size.  Someone that knows more than me will tell you more.  Have you got your lights yet?



Lol rosebud.....that conversion chart leaves something to be desired. That space is a little smaller than 2ftx2ft. Shot you will need to keep them under control with some lst to keep them from busting out of that space. I would only put 1 plant in there if from seed. 2 clones if you dont veg much.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2017)

For the life of me I can't understand metrics. LOL, I am sorry, I tried. Lesso, do you have a suggestion conversion chart?  We americans are lacking in the cm etc area.  I saw something that said pot would make us learn it... lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2017)

A box that is 50 cm x 60 cm x 100 is approx. 19" x 24" x 39".  In a box that size, I would only do 1 or 2 small plants, like Lesso says.  You do not have room for 4 plants.  Putting too many plants into too small a space is counterproductive and you will actually get less than if you put less plants in.  In other words, more plants does not mean more bud.  Whether you can get 1 or 2 in there will depend on the strain you grow.  No, do not use the multi-plant box you made.  Like Rosebud says, do not put more than 1 plant into a pot.

When you grow from seed, you really need/should wait until the plants are sexually mature to flower.  I also have real concerns about 100cm being tall enough to really grow anything.  The light will take up at least 9", the pot will take up about the same or a bit more.  You need space between the light and the canopy.  This leaves very little space for the plant to grow.  You are going to need to be very careful about the strain you get and you are going to have to do some real training.  Is there any chance you can make this space bigger....it is really so hard to grow in confines like this.      

Rosebud, I just ask my phone to convert the measurements to inches--couldn't be simpler.  100 centimeters is a meter, just slightly bigger than a yard at 39.37".  The metric system is actually so much simpler.  I don't know who thought that having a number system based on 10 and measurement systems based on nothing constant was a good idea....


----------



## Lesso (Jan 8, 2017)

Rose... Metric-conversions.org
Anything you may need to look up is there.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2017)

THANKS Lesso and THG... you guys rock.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 8, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> THANKS Lesso and THG... you guys rock.



Feelings mutual RB


----------



## SHOT (Jan 8, 2017)

Hahahahaha rosie maybe pot will make me also pass this year in university lollll...and thanks guys i got the needed infos. I will try to grow in this box if it gets harder than i expect i will continue growing in my closet. Its way bigger!


----------



## SHOT (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm going to use also 2 pots each one 1 gallon. Is it okay to grow plants 47cm height?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2017)

SHOT said:


> I'm going to use also 2 pots each one 1 gallon. Is it okay to grow plants 47cm height?



If you only have 100cm in height, I doubt that you are going to be able to grow plants that tall.    

I also believe that you are going to have problems trying to grow plants in only 1 gal pots.  We have someone here who does it, but he has mad skills and has grown for a long time.  I don't think I could get something to finish in only 1 gal.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah,,i think its Hammy that does those grows,,or maybe it was 3 gallon pots. Cant remember.  I personally would never grow in 1 gallon pots. I dont even do that with most my flowers,,but to each his own.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 9, 2017)

Also look at daftpunk's grow....he grows them short and wide.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 10, 2017)

Unfortunately, with a space only 50 cm x 60 cm he doesn't have much space to go wide either.

Is there a reason that your space is so small?  It would be so much easier (especially for a new grower) if you could grow  in a larger space.


----------



## SHOT (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm going to grow in my closet then... 2 meters height and 1m×1.5m base. Its way better than the growbox. My seeds are ready i just need to set up my closet and grow  thanks ladies and gentlemen


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 13, 2017)

I think you will be a lot happier with that larger space.  A 150W HPS will not be enough light for that space though.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 13, 2017)

400w minimum but 600w would do great in that space.


----------



## SHOT (Jan 14, 2017)

I already have 400W HPS youhouuuuuu


----------



## sopappy (Jan 14, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> For the life of me I can't understand metrics. LOL, I am sorry, I tried. Lesso, do you have a suggestion conversion chart?  We americans are lacking in the cm etc area.  I saw something that said pot would make us learn it... lol



Trudeau. Again. I hate that bastard and his pinko old man. Senior forced the metric system on us decades ago. I still fumble with it. Idiots.
The C temperature scale is huge, you have to use half degrees to get as accurate as F
I find most things I do fit people things not base 10
a foot is a god damn foot
it's not a game of centimeters for christ sake
His dad softened us up and the boy is going to finish us off


----------



## SHOT (Jan 14, 2017)

Everyone uses the scale that he learned and is used in his country. In my country nothing is used in F or foot or inch exept hoses in inches nothing else. And this forum lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 14, 2017)

LOL--I wish we had the metric system in the US.  It is just silly to have a number system with a base of ten and measurement systems based on...well, nothing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2017)

I dont know THG,,its worked pretty well in Construction for me for yrs. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2017)

The United States system of units is similar to the British imperial system.[4] Both systems are derived from English units, a system which had evolved over the millennia before American independence, and which had its roots in Roman and Anglo-Saxon units.

The customary system was championed by the U.S.-based International Institute for Preserving and Perfecting Weights and Measures in the late 19th century. Advocates of the customary system saw the French Revolutionary, or metric, system as atheistic.[5] An auxiliary of the Institute in Ohio published a poem with wording such as "down with every 'metric' scheme" and "A perfect inch, a perfect pint".[5] One adherent of the customary system called it "a just weight and a just measure, which alone are acceptable to the Lord."[5]

The U.S. government passed the Metric Conversion Act of 1975, which made the metric system "the preferred system of weights and measures for U.S. trade and commerce." The legislation states that the federal government has a responsibility to assist industry as it voluntarily converts to the metric system, i.e., metrification. This is most evident in U.S. labeling requirements on food products, where SI units are almost always presented alongside customary units. According to the CIA Factbook, the United States is one of three nations (the others being Liberia and Burma) that have not adopted the metric system as their official system of weights and measures.[6]

U.S. customary units are widely used on consumer products and in industrial manufacturing. Metric units are standard in science, medicine, as well as many sectors of industry and government, including the military.[6] There are anecdotal objections to the use of metric units in carpentry and the building trades, on the basis that it is easier to remember an integer number of inches plus a fraction than a measurement in millimeters,[7] or that foot-inch measurements are more suitable when distances are frequently divided into halves, thirds and quarters, often in parallel. The metric system also lacks a parallel to the foot.[8]

Other nations had, or still have unofficially, customary units of their own, sometimes very similar in name and measure to U.S. customary units, since they often share the same Germanic or Roman origins. Frequently, however, these units designate quite different sizes. For example, the mile ranged by country from one-half to five U.S. miles; foot and pound also had varying definitions. Historically, a wide range of non-SI units were used in the U.S. and in Britain, but many have fallen into disuse.[citation needed] This article deals only with the units commonly used or officially defined in the U.S.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 14, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--I wish we had the metric system in the US.  It is just silly to have a number system with a base of ten and measurement systems based on...well, nothing.



Of course it makes more sense but it's not based on nothing. it's based on the king's foot, finger, hands, feet, stride, et c.
The metric system makes more sense but it's downright boring.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2017)

Im a Redneck with a Tape Measure, ,its all i know. Lol


----------



## Gooch (Jan 16, 2017)

the answer to small space grows is a pinwheel, I used one on my last grow, precision scrogging, it allows you to strap the branches down horizontally and still let the grow. the key is to wait till you have 6 or more nodes the top it down to at least 5 and that will be the height of the pinwheel let all other branches grow and you manipulate them by snapping etc to lay them down where the pinwheel will go, then once you strap em down you let them ascend to the height you want to flower at and boom you have maximum bud
here is a quick video on it


----------



## SHOT (Jan 19, 2017)

Thats what i'm going to do. Grow it at first stage vertivally then when it hits the screen i'm going to grow it horizontally. When ready to flower it will just grow vertically the buds.


----------

